# Bollywuud-- bikini or bindi???



## kushal_657 (Jan 18, 2007)

well ... shud bollywood actressess resort to bikinis  or bindis .......??


----------



## mehulved (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd like both. There should be a nice mix of traditional and modern.
They should be able to carry off modern fashion with ease but at the same time should respect the values and tradition.
I don't see anything wrong in wearing clothes that show off the body parts, as long as it's not done in a vulgar manner. The person should have the personality to carry it off.
And why just restrict it to Bollywood actresses. I'd extend this to every women.


----------



## mediator (Jan 18, 2007)

^^Agreed!


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

^^^ my stance


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 18, 2007)

is it necessary to show off ??????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2007)

well....a blend of both. Can't we have bips in bikini with a bindi


----------



## mail2and (Jan 18, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> is it necessary to show off ??????



True. A person can look beautiful without showing her skin.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well .... neither bikinis... nor bindis...  ,  i'd rather prefer them naked.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 18, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> True. A person can look beautiful without showing her skin.


 But there's nothing wrong in showing off too. Have it flaunt it.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> well .... neither bikinis... nor bindis...  ,  i'd rather prefer them naked.


lol


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah....naked just like the ...lol...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> well .... neither bikinis... nor bindis...  ,  i'd rather prefer them naked.


r u sure ..u r INDIAN


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 18, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> well .... neither bikinis... nor bindis...  ,  i'd rather prefer them naked.



ugh! this comment sound tooooooooooooooooooooo cheap (no offence).

I think sxy gal will definetly look sxy in traditional indian clothes rather than *covering her body with a hankie*
__________


			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> r u sure ..u r INDIAN


^^^^+1


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

hahahaha..................theres no nationality in forums........just depends upon ur mood .


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 18, 2007)

Vulgarity doesn't count on the type of clothing, or lack thereof. I find many of the Bollywood movies and their dance steps quite vulgar in their expressions and stances, regardless of their clothing. OTOH, there are some western movies with quite some (necessary) nudity in there, but none of it comes as vulger or indecent.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

the thing is......indian movies show this stuff for  SHOW OFF
and................hollywood shows that stuff only if the STORY DEMANDS IT.
thats why indian cinema is hopeless.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

There is one thing few of us would disagree (at least the guys), a woman's body is the most beautiful thing of nature and art in this universe. If bollywood can show it in an artistic manner it is fine and good, no problem. Bindis and bikinis shouldn't be the center of controversy and if a movie tries to use bikinis just for marketing value without plot or artistic requirements, it goes way over head. Same for frivolous PILs against PDAs and 'indecency' in movies. 

Not liking scantily clad women or naked women does not make you more Indian, if that is your preference don't try to justify is by nationalism, that is just one's tastes, nothing else. We should shed the hypocrisy and realise we don't get a population of 1 billion spring out of the earth.



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Vulgarity doesn't count on the type of clothing, or lack thereof. I find many of the Bollywood movies and their dance steps quite vulgar in their expressions and stances, regardless of their clothing. OTOH, there are some western movies with quite some (necessary) nudity in there, but none of it comes as vulger or indecent.



Perfect argument. Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok ok ..... u just repeated my post in a good manner style.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> ok ok ..... u just repeated my post in a good manner style.



Have you read my whole post and still think I just reworded your post?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok ok man ............ repeated again in a good style .


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> There is one thing few of us would disagree (at least the guys), a woman's body is the most beautiful thing of nature and art in this universe. *If bollywood can show it in an artistic manner it is fine and good, no problem. Bindis and bikinis shouldn't be the center of controversy and if a movie tries to use bikinis just for marketing value without plot or artistic requirements, it goes way over head. *Same for frivolous PILs against PDAs and 'indecency' in movies.
> 
> Not liking scantily clad women or naked women does not make you more Indian, if that is your preference don't try to justify is by nationalism, that is just one's tastes, nothing else. We should shed the hypocrisy and realise we don't get a population of 1 billion spring out of the earth.
> 
> ...



Other than the bold text which very remotely resembles your quote, I don't see much similarity with the rest of my post Am I missing something??? Its not a good style, its completely different point.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 18, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Vulgarity doesn't count on the type of clothing, or lack thereof. I find many of the Bollywood movies and their dance steps quite vulgar in their expressions and stances, regardless of their clothing. OTOH, there are some western movies with quite some (necessary) nudity in there, but none of it comes as vulger or indecent.



Exactly.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

exactly what........? ......the curse of the blackpearl


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

well the bikini thing comes down how 1 defines vulgarity .... in india its a simple definition u show ur ne part of ur body tht is covered by the regional dresses of india is vulgarity .... and the only solution acc. to india is ban karo .... ban jeans they are vulgar .... ban television coz it shows ppl in less clothes .... be bikini or bindi its the mind set of the ppl (elders and our moral govt) tht think tht less clothes is vulgarity which is not the case and many will reply to this post saying tht im infected by the western bug .....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

wtf........its our freedom that we go in underwears or eskimo-suits.


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

ya its ur freedom .... exercise it in the public and u end up in jail .... r u frm india?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

and we do the exercise in jail too...........well , its ur freedom and our thing .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 18, 2007)

These moral police will stop at nothing. Remember Shiv Sena breaking into a private party on Valentine's Day and causing damage and injuries. Why? Coz according to them celebrating Valentine's Day is against our culture.
Moral police don't see sense, they see the sensibility of the local public. And the last thing they care about is freedom.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

If we were to really look at Indian history showing off body is not such a vulgar thing at all. FYI check the customes at Ramayana or Mahabharata serials, look up Kama Sutra, read the Vedas. Who started all these showing-body-parts-is-vulgar? The Victorian British rule or the Mughal muslims?


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

i wonder so many times .... we wrote the kama sutra still practising it is considered a sin .... same is the case with vedic maths .... the best part of r culture is not given importance to


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 18, 2007)

For me a well dressed and good figure is sexy....rather than showing/not showing body part......


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 19, 2007)

I respect Mallika Sherawat and Tanushri Dutta *If thts her name* for their fashion blues :X Don't know if thats a bindi bikini nudity or morals wateva


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 19, 2007)

bikini with bindi will sure turn me on!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 19, 2007)

I would like to see Bikinis for now and for next year @tleast pls remove dat too


----------



## Josan (Jan 19, 2007)

well this all depends upon us what we want to c a binddi or bikini


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 19, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i wonder so many times .... we wrote the kama sutra still practising it is considered a sin .... same is the case with vedic maths .... the best part of r culture is not given importance to




Exactly. I have looked into Vedas and other religious text and nowhere are there dress codes (unless it is no dress at all). Indian culture is more natural and normal than the cultures of Abrahamic religions (Judaism-Christianity-Islam). Looking at history and origin of all so called 'conventional' dresses and purdah it can be traced back to Muslim Mughals and the British who imposed their puritanical dress codes, sexuality laws (criminalization of homosexuality) and a lot of Abrahamic moral codes. Today other countries are emulating life which has much similarities with ancient Indian lifestyle while India is still stuck a few centuries back tradition of the colonial and pre-colonial era - in the name of 'Indian tradition' of course. Perhaps these moral police need to look up history before jumping into the colonial bandwagon.

Other countries are leeching Indian culture as their own while we throw away our own real culture calling them 'western'. India was one of the most advanced countries in sexuality, maths, science in the ancient days which today is seen as western concept. Sexual liberation of women is not today's western concept, it was talked about by Vatsayana in Kama Sutra, read it if you don't believe it.


----------



## mediator (Jan 19, 2007)

^^Well said buddy!


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with some of you. You don't need to be in a bikini to look sexy. A sexy girl/woman can look sexy wearing anything. Similarly wearing bindi doesn't necessarily mean you're traditional or respect your tradition. Bindi can be used as a fashion item too. So just condemning bollywood to either bindi or bikini would be wrong. Both should be used as and when required.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

well, some shi* again


----------



## faraaz (Jan 21, 2007)

Prefer chicks with more traditional clothing...maybe its just me, but the crass way actresses and other young women are portrayed in the media these days has just put me off the whole "hot and sexy" thing...

Maybe if they pulled off some really tasteful yet sexy and modern clothing on some of these actresses, I could change my mind...but as of now, I really think actresses look waaaaaaay better when they stick to traditional clothing. I mean, come on...every one can look hot when they've got hardly anything on...but how many can look REALLY good with proper clothing??

Case in point...I am a HUUUUGE fan of Aishwarya Rai but her look in Dhoom 2 completely put me off her...she looked REALLY fake and plastic, what with all that fake suntan lotion and all...but in Guru, she REALLY looked very graceful and beautiful...


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

If we want to develop our country we will hav to come up with new ideas and also to follow the west to some extent. Otherwise we wud not be better then afganistan.


----------



## mediator (Jan 21, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> If we want to develop our country we will hav to come up with new ideas and also to follow the west to some extent. Otherwise we wud not be better then afganistan.


Follow west?...Where people have no culture, where having both of ur parents with u is considered a blessing, where divorce rate is higher than population growth rate, where a rape occurs every 4 seconds, where almost every household has a gun and people go on shooting sprees when madness grabs them,.....,?

I observe that we still have our culture, we still have family values but we are surely a lot better than afghanistan! While the west is now trying to ape the Indian culture, trying to practise yoga at mass level, experimenting with ayurveda, and exploring the Indian past and culture, here we have some people who r forgetting that or don't even bother to find out whats going on in the west and then saying "we shud follow west"!

Tell me how much west helped India in developing its nuclear program,space programme, propulsion systems etc? The major work was done by India itself! West now recognises the futility of being isolated with India! 

And what ideas u wanna follow? Almost half of the brain work there is done by Indians! Remove all the Indians working in west and u will have the situation there almost like afghanistan!

Most Westerners dont even know what is 17*17. They use calculator for that. The things taught to them like calculus is at college level, where we r taught all that when we r just in 11/12th.

They say when u r physically fit then u r mentally fit too. But westerners don't even bath daily, water costs more than coke/pepsi, all they eat is "processed food" and fill their overgrowing tummy with pepsi,coke,burgers,pizzas etc and then they bring the foolish concept of sugar-free/calorie-free. How pathetic!
Even their fruits are artificial and syringed. 

Can't they eat anything natural and be fit to avoid all this misery? and here we have some people putting their expert opinions and telling us "to follow west"!

The points are endless!
West is now trying to ape Indian culture and here we have people telling everybody to ape "west". How ironic!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Follow west?...Where people have no culture, where having both of ur parents with u is considered a blessing, where divorce rate is higher than population growth rate, where a rape occurs every 4 seconds, where almost every household has a gun and people go on shooting sprees when madness grabs them,.....,?


 
Not taking a part here, but calm down man.

& yeah even i follow, original ideas are required in india indeed


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

I wanted to say that the thinking sud b like them.
Here people dont study at the oar levels.
If done then we hav the best engineers, best doctors etc.
In West people study at the par and u can c that most of the personaliti5tes r frm west.


----------



## mediator (Jan 21, 2007)

^^I understand, but if u take a closer look u'll realise that we have higher thinking levels then them. What we really lack is financial support to carry on researches,explorations etc! If given that then ofcors we without any doubt will produce unparalled quality doctors and engineers! 

@gx : Taking ideas and following someone are different things! Think abt it. I hope nobody will desire to follow the western misery as I posted before. Neways, my post must be looking aggressive becoz of lack of smileys. SOrry abt that!


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

then y our students r going abroad for higher studies??
Last year 26000 (twenty Six Thousand) Students went to USA for hogher studies.

*WHY?*


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2007)

@Manshahia:but more foreign people are coming to india for studying now..koreans are the most hindi takers in DU..also managment students are now rejecting foreign offers..


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

Nepal , Pakistan , Afghanistan etc .... frm where students r cming 
Do u think they r countries???

KOREA - For wat r they cming to india?? HINDI?? 
SO any other place in the world to learn hindi??
How many people r cming frm UK, USA, GErmany, Swiss, AUs for studying Engineering and Medical?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2007)

Actully, the thing these days is that the componies perfer to hire students or apprentice from reputed colleges of the world, weather it's India or Europe or anywhere. We do not have many reputed colleges in India, compared to western countries. All we have is IIT & IIM, ISB is slowly getting recognition, & Symbiosis despite being a govermant body is not that popular.

2nd, The jobs we get out of india pay us more money. Here, indians themselves has kicked the arse of india, by not recongising the potential of us. All we think is outself & not the country or the community as a whole

if u look at the education system of USA, trust me compared to India, it sux, when it comes to IT sector & Engg.

Compare that to mechanical engg. from germany & india is nothing in front of it, the reason, they teach a lot & in a vast sence compared to what mechanical engg. in india study.

Compare that to management studies, IIM is getting huge recognition all over the world.

But most important, & worse thing in indain education system is Tough competition, i really am against the pact by govermant that for IIT entrance exam u need to have above 60% in 12th, i mean comon.....12th & IIT entrance is compleately different. Indian philosophy is that only the genius prevails, & those who are not that genius get depressed. Insted of looking at other things just as desigining, manufacturing or anything else.

Most students go out of India to study, cos admission there is very easy, just pay the fees, & go study. No entrance exam required except for Tofel etc which are again not as tough as CAT or JEE. Even loosers have a chance there, but here if u r a loser, or someone who did not get enough marks in 12th/10th, u will be treated like a loser without being encouraged that there are many other things to do or look at


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

Nepal , Pakistan , Afghanistan etc .... frm where students r cming 
Do u think they r countries???

KOREA - For wat r they cming to india?? HINDI?? 
SO any other place in the world to learn hindi??
How many people r cming frm UK, USA, GErmany, Swiss, AUs for studying Engineering and Medical?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2007)

they don't come from USA etc, cos they know, despite of being cheap education in India, the competition is tough. U still need to give exam for IIT even if u r from USA or Europe

It's an individual chocie, weather to stay Indian with modernisation or turn to NRI mentality.

Don't forget the gr8 Manno bhabhi Ad, with samosa....that sums it all


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> they don't come from USA etc, cos they know, despite of being cheap education in India, the competition is tough. U still need to give exam for IIT even if u r from USA or Europe.



Y sud they come over here.
Environment is good?? Nah....
COuntry is full of corruption.


How many authors frm india hav made their name in the world. May b 10-20 but see the developed countries, they hav everything. Their Govts r good. They work for the prosperity , development of the nation.

Nd here the money issued for development goes into the accoutns of the ministers , MLAs , Constructors etc.
Ministers hav 7 star hotels  abroad..
Where did the money came??
Frm General public.


----------



## mediator (Jan 21, 2007)

@manshia : Ignorance is ruling you!



			
				manshahia said:
			
		

> then y our students r going abroad for higher studies??
> Last year 26000 (twenty Six Thousand) Students went to USA for hogher studies.
> 
> WHY?


What do u think they r going abroad for? Better theories? Nah. Next...Better practical experience? Yes. And where does this experience comes from? Equipments,facilities? yes......And where equpments and facilties come from? Financial support? yes! Connect this with my earlier posts!




			
				manshahia said:
			
		

> Nepal , Pakistan , Afghanistan etc .... frm where students r cming
> Do u think they r countries???


U wanna fight the fact that they r countries?




			
				manshahia said:
			
		

> KOREA - For wat r they cming to india?? HINDI??
> SO any other place in the world to learn hindi??
> How many people r cming frm UK, USA, GErmany, Swiss, AUs for studying Engineering and Medical?


People goto west for higher education. Do u think they can do it without learning English? Same holds true for India too. As told by @raaabo, in that language debate that 90% of Indians dont even know how to communicate in English well. So do u think the foriegners can survive here without learning th e local language of the area they r living in? Do u think foreign students will hire a guide all the time?
Well what wud u do if u were a foreign student coming to India? Wont u learn the local language?

As for other part, that again gives stress on the need of equipments which in turn needs financial support. Thats why u'll see most private colleges have better equipments than govt colleges as private colleges need reputation and   need to survive. Also do u know that today many britons and americans that u r so confidently defending, come to India to get themselves treated medically, physically and mentally? 
The answer lies in cheap treatment, wonders of yoga and ayurveda. U wont realise all this unless and until u read newspapers daily, watch news and visit to kerela once!



			
				manshahia said:
			
		

> Y sud they come over here.
> Environment is good?? Nah....
> COuntry is full of corruption.


Do u wanna start america better than india again? It has already been discussed! Even with such corruption the country is better than western misery I posted before. U might even become a victim of racism like Shilpa Shetty and then cry!

Neways it seems u wanna deviate this thread to america vs India. Please post ur "thoughts" in the link I gave.
Please read it from the start and then entertain us if u have nething new to say!


----------



## kushal_657 (Jan 21, 2007)

hey guys .... is this thread been posted to discuss about medical or engineering aspects in india or whether studying abroad is better thsn to study in india...?????

cum to d POINT.......bikini   or  bindi      ???????


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 22, 2007)

none.................


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 23, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^^I understand, but if u take a closer look u'll realise that we have higher thinking levels then them. What we really lack is financial support to carry on researches,explorations etc! If given that then ofcors we without any doubt will produce unparalled quality doctors and engineers!
> 
> @gx : Taking ideas and following someone are different things! Think abt it. I hope nobody will desire to follow the western misery as I posted before. Neways, my post must be looking aggressive becoz of lack of smileys. SOrry abt that!



The reason for India's educational backwardness is manyfold instead of financial support. They are mainly politicisation of education, meagre spending of union budget in public education, over hyping a few elite institutes (IIT, IIMs etc.). We are a country of 1 billion people, at least 10 lakh people pass out class 12 every year. Can IITs, AIIMs occupy all of them? What about those who couldn't qualify for IIT, should they go behind in life just because they live in a country of extreme competition?

Mediator, not meaning offence but actually the western world is happy the way they are. If we were to put Indian culture in West Europe or US it would have destroyed their system, because what they follow works best for them. We humans evolve, pick out the attributes which work best and discard attributes which don't work.


----------



## mediator (Jan 23, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> The reason for India's educational backwardness is manyfold instead of financial support. They are mainly politicisation of education, meagre spending of union budget in public education, over hyping a few elite institutes (IIT, IIMs etc.). We are a country of 1 billion people, at least 10 lakh people pass out class 12 every year. Can IITs, AIIMs occupy all of them? What about those who couldn't qualify for IIT, should they go behind in life just because they live in a country of extreme competition?
> 
> Mediator, not meaning offence but actually the western world is happy the way they are. If we were to put Indian culture in West Europe or US it would have destroyed their system, because what they follow works best for them. We humans evolve, pick out the attributes which work best and discard attributes which don't work.


I agree and if people like Arjun Singh keep sprouting up, then I think the situation will remain hopeless! The key is to refine the system and filter out the viruses like Arjun singh.

But in engineering and medical field, practicality is as important as theoretical part. One cannot neglect practicals! Tell me how can a doctor be really called a doctor if he has no knowledge of practical part. He may use a syringe, without testing it first that was used for an AIDS patient, to operate another patient. That wud lead to a disaster!

IITs, IIMs get full fledged support. I know some of the labs in IITs are no better than that of local colleges! But they get sponsorships and support. The students opting for a particular project get sponsors. How do u think IIT students who belong to rural areas are able to work on hi-fi projects and develop cars and other things which requires a lot of money? The get sponsors and support! i.e they r refined practically!

Now compare that to local private and govt colleges that are not popular! Students there develop what is possible within their domain of money and knowledge! Electronic students there still develop there a remote controlled toy car coz that is all they can afford! Some people may be able to develop more, but can they develop car designs and engines? Majority of these local colleges dont get any support, so how can anyone expect students to excel practically?

Also, in majority of these institutions the practical part is outdated. If u keep a reality check, then u'll find most of the engg students saying that college course is accessory. People like to go parallel with latest technology an learn it (digit) and thats what students do most of the time! In engg colleges u'll find frequently the machines not working or not available and students copying the readings from trashed lab copies! How can one improve practically like this? 

Yea, So I agree its politicisation which in turn leads to lack of practical training in majority of institutions! We need to change the whole system so that it gives more stress on practical part!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't know about the rest of you.
But I completely believe in whatever @mediator has stated.
The over liberal attitude that has crept in us has is taking its toll.
Look at what happened at Nithari.
How dare do people think they can get away with so much evil?
Crimes are becoming bolder as society is becoming more liberal.
Call me backward, but I shudder at the thought of thinking of the present state of affairs.
We have double standards. We want women to walk half-naked but we can't keep our cities safe for women.
Look what's happening in Delhi. Even Foreign tourists and dignitaries are not spared.
Did you get that news on the Gateway of India incident on new year.
What sort of a message does that give out the the world at large?
Talk of corruption when our morales themselves are corrupt.
No for the love of God, enough of this God forsaken nudity.
I am sick and tired of seeing bikini clad women in newspapers and magazines. I have to steal the time from my family to read the paper or watch television, lest it passes the notion that I am ogling over some dumb bimbos.
I am telling you, this liberal trend will be our downfall.
Morales and ethics are there for a reason. Turning a blind eye towards them will be our greatest mistake.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

We are going in such a state of mind, where everyone wants to get western. In this thing we forget what our indian culture was. Every movie even TV programs are showing nudityu now-a-days. so what ^ free radical said i agree with it.

NIthari was the most EVIL Thing which cant be tolerated and they should be hanged .


----------



## Josan (Jan 27, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> ok ok man ............ repeated again in a good style .


 bikini or bindi???


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 27, 2007)

How about *BIKINI AND BINDI TOGETHER*..... Man... only the implications make me jump out of the bed


----------



## jolidon me (Dec 20, 2009)

well the bikini thing comes down how 1 defines vulgarity .... in india its a simple definition u show ur ne part of ur body tht is covered by the regional dresses of india is vulgarity .... and the only solution acc. to india is ban karo .... ban jeans they are vulgar .... ban television coz it shows ppl in less clothes .... be bikini or bindi its the mind set of the ppl (elders and our moral govt) tht think tht less clothes is vulgarity which is not the case and many will reply to this post saying tht im infected by the western bug .....
  jolidon lingerie


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2009)

^^For one thing I agree with the above spammer.


----------



## als2 (Dec 20, 2009)

story...
.


----------



## rishitells (Dec 20, 2009)

eagle_y2j said:


> is it necessary to show off ??????


I completely agree with you. Women look really beautiful in full dress, then what's the sense in showing the body? That's just a cheap way to attract men.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2009)

I just love women in Shuttlecock Burqa 

(the only problem is that they are particularly contained in Afghanistan and some tribal areas in Pakistan)


----------



## rishitells (Dec 20, 2009)

kanjar said:


> I just love women in Shuttlecock Burqa
> 
> (the only problem is that they are particularly contained in Afghanistan and some tribal areas in Pakistan)


Me Toooooo


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Women look really beautiful in full dress, then what's the sense in showing the body? That's just a cheap way to attract men.



+1

i think Indians r most rational of all ppl. class with style is most appropriate in every fld.

girls must tc of what they wear and how much to show. money overrides rationalism and hence the debate.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Dec 23, 2009)

frankly speaking.. naked bodies take away the attention from the finer aspects of a woman's beauty.. if you observe closely, every movement, every small thing of a women can be hell lot of seksier than bare flesh.. but bollywood movies totally fail to show this aspect of a woman's body..


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2010)

Both: CLICK (NSFW)


----------

